# Hotspot Shield is down



## jmeuf (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

for a few days Hotspot Shield is down. It oscillates between "Waiting for server" and "Starting VPN process".

I have upgraded to the last version (1.5) and it does the same. I am on XP.

Anybody has an idea?
Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

You're not alone, we have Posters here that's having the same issue as yours. Perhaps wait a few more days.


----------



## jmeuf (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, I will check from time to time. Thanks.


----------

